# UPDATE APRIL 2 Our latest rescue just came in



## Marty (Mar 27, 2014)

We renamed this little horse Scotty.

This is an AMHA/AMHR Champion Halter and Driving horse

It is very important during the winter months to do a lot of hands on to see where your horse's body is.This little old man is emaciated but you would never know it from these pictures because his hair hides it. You can feel his ribs, backbone sticking up and hips. He has a lot of other things going on that we didn't expect but we are going to get him all fixed up and feeling good. We are happy to have him in CMHR.


----------



## poniesrule (Mar 27, 2014)

I think he is beautiful. I can't wait to see his progress. Thinking of you all (human & horse alike).


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 27, 2014)

*Sorry that this little champion ended up this way. He is so lucky to be with you now. Can't wait to see the after photos.*


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2014)

Aw, poor little guy. You can tell by his neck in these pictures that he's thin, but that hair hides just how thin. Can't wait to hear how he's improving over the next several weeks now that he's in CMHR's care.


----------



## little lady (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my that poor boy. Hoping he get well and find a forever loving home.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 27, 2014)

People are so cruel , Glad to see he is in the right hands now....

Cant wait to see this little guys progress


----------



## Marty (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's the latest update report on Scotty: He is incredibly infested with lice sucking the life out of him. He was de-wormed and treated for lice when he first came in but they are still very much alive. They can be seen crawling all over the poor little guy to no avail on every inch of them. Until they are dead dead dead there isn't much of a chance he is going to gain any weight.The perfect thing would be to be able to shave him off and shampoo him up but unfortunately there is no chance of that in the Michigan weather right now. His foster home has had to keep his stall treated as well. The good part is that he loves his attention so much and he will stand there quietly forever while he is being treated and worked with. Obviously he knows he is being helped. He had his second de-worming and lice treatment today. ~MG

His full story is in the newsletter.


----------



## chandab (Apr 2, 2014)

Marty, don't know what you are treating him with for topical, but ProZap insecticide dust for livestock works pretty darn good, and not too hard to use in winter, and they don't get wet. American Livestock is up and running again, and they carry the ProZap Insectrin dust in a 2# shaker can;
http://stage.americanlivestock.com/horse-supplies/insecticides/prozap-insectrin-dust-shaker-can-2lb.html Just sprinkle it on, rub it in and let it do its bug killing job, repeat in 10 days (the nasty little beggers have about a 10 day cycle). [i don't know if its necessary, but I do wear disposable gloves to rub it in with. [i called American Livestock to be sure they were up and running, since they had closed their doors a few years ago, but they opened up again about a year ago. The gal I spoke to was very friendly and helpful.]


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 3, 2014)

How did he end up in rescue and in such terrible condition?


----------



## Marty (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Chanda.

The owner contacted us and surrendered him. You can read about him in the spring newsletter


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 5, 2014)

Someone surrendered a 27 year old horse who had been part of their lives for a long time? Hard to read.


----------



## Marty (Apr 6, 2014)

Tell me about it........





He'll never be disrespected again and you can all count on that.


----------



## chandab (Apr 7, 2014)

While it sucks he was surrendered at 27 years, that is much better than forgot in a back field to fend for himself or worse. Bless CMHR for being there, no questions asked (or at least no finger pointing).


----------



## Marty (Apr 8, 2014)

We only want to help the horse and thats all we care about is making them safe.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2014)

How is he doing? Any updates?

Someone mentioned to me that mares and stallions are able to tolerate bad conditions better than geldings. Mares because of carrying foals, and stallions because of testosterone. Do you think that is an old wives' tale?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 12, 2014)

Hi Scotty!! I hope you are doing well, and that you are regaining your dignity with your foster family.

I checked the Chance's website, but didn't find an update for you. I DID find out that you have the same foster home as Harvey! How do you two get on together?

You take care, continue to recover and I'll keep in touch.

Your friend Julie in NC


----------



## Marty (May 13, 2014)

Scotty has gained significant weight in foster care but he is still thin. He had 4 de-lousing treatments for the insane infestation he had so he has relief from that. He is as sweet as can be and so loving and personable.

Harvey is thriving. He's another one that we'd like to see put more weight on....he's not quite there yet. Harvey is as sweet as can be and very high spirited. He wouldn't hurt a flea but he spooks all over the place so will not be suitable for a child.

They both love to be around people.They are no trouble at all in foster care.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 6, 2014)

Looking forward to Scotty's big news!! I've been inventing all KINDS of things. LOL


----------

